
Amazon discloses breach of email addresses and names - erbium
Hello,<p>We’re contacting you to let you know that our website inadvertently disclosed your name and email address due to a technical error. The issue has been fixed. This is not a result of anything you have done, and there is no need for you to change your password or take any other action.<p>Sincerely, 
Customer Service 
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;Amazon.com
======
EvanAnderson
I received one of these, verbatim to the above. It passes SPF validation as
originating from Amazom.

There is some discussion here:
[https://sellercentral.amazon.com/forums/t/nice-we-re-
contact...](https://sellercentral.amazon.com/forums/t/nice-we-re-contacting-
you-to-let-you-know-that-our-website-inadvertently-disclosed-your-email-
address-due-to-a-technical-error/429577/43)

~~~
erbium
Thank you.

